# Wer pfeift Frauen über 40 nach?



## neman64 (8 Nov. 2012)




----------



## DER SCHWERE (8 Nov. 2012)

Der hat mir neulich auch nachgepfiffen lol3:thx:​


----------



## chini72 (8 Nov. 2012)

Ab 40 hilft kein pfeifen wegen chronischem Tinnitus!!


----------



## Padderson (9 Nov. 2012)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> Der hat mir neulich auch nachgepfiffen lol3:thx:​



auch schon über 40?


----------



## Tittelelli (9 Nov. 2012)

hier pfeifen einige auch Frauen über 50 nach!!!!!


----------



## fvefve (9 Nov. 2012)

warum lachen frauen da nicht? der ist doch echt genial


----------



## A_qua (20 Nov. 2012)

gibt durchaus hübsche frauen über 40 leute


----------

